# Pink thing hanging from Betta?? Help!!



## davey1291 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey, I just got home to find this pink thing hanging from my betta fish. Is he sick?? What should I do??


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I think that's poop?


----------



## davey1291 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm hoping so...the color is just weird? What should I do?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

That appears to be the wrong location for poop. It looks like it's between his gills. Is that right?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> That appears to be the wrong location for poop. It looks like it's between his gills. Is that right?


Looks like it's right behind the gills in front of the anal fin. That's where the poo comes out.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

aIf it's in the rectal area it's probably a prolapse. I have not come across that personally but the suggestion read in searching it out. Is to cut back on feeding, soak pellets, you might try feeding brine shrimp or something soft. I would also keep the tank super clean. Hopefully, it will retreat back to where it belongs.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

That looks like poop to me!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

For OP does it look like tissue or skin or dull and solid which would distinguish between solid waste or potential prolapse.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not sure what fish intestines look like...but I would say it looks like what is hanging out of your fish!! I hope one of the betta pro's will take a look and advise you.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I actually looked pictures of bettas with prolapses before responding but I do want the betta owner to take a really good look at the fish. For anyone that wanting to see type in - betta with prolapse - on google images and you will see.

The idea behind light or even no feeding is the intestines internally might shrink as well as the protruding part and retreat back into the body. With a prolapse you don't want them bulge more because more bulges outside the body. The condition can be caused by overfeeding.


----------

